# SS prop wanted for 25 hp yam on Jon boat



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You need a lower pitch, not a material difference.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Is the cavitation plate level with the bottom of the hull?

No speed increase with RPM increase indicates to low of pitch. If the pitch were to high it would not cavitate on take off it would bog.

Are you sure your prop is not spun?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Is the cavitation plate level with the bottom of the hull?
> 
> No speed increase with RPM increase indicates to low of pitch. If the pitch were to high it would not cavitate on take off it would bog.
> 
> Are you sure your prop is not spun?


This


----------



## Vbnole (Mar 7, 2012)

Positive the prop is not spun...and yes the caviation plate is perfectly level with the bottom of the boat. I tried that first thinking that was the problem but its perfectly level. 

So lower or higher pitch (Conflicting info above) and what about getting a prop with some cup?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well the indications are that you need a higher pitch (2 to 1 recommendation). However, something just does not sound right and hate for you to spend money on new prop and not have it fix your issue.

Edit: If your prop is completely submerged there is no reason why it should slip so terribly. 

Does the bow raise sharply on take off?

Does this occur the same in rough water and smooth water?

Post some pictures of the stern with prop and cav plate in relationship to bottom of the hull.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You need my prop im selling lol


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Call Power Tech and see what they recommend for your hull.


----------

